# OilField Processes - Vol1 & 2



## رمزة الزبير (14 يناير 2014)

Oilfield Processing of Petroleum, Vol. 1- Natural Gas
http://www.4shared.com/office/5XqhRp...f_Petrole.html

and Oilfield Processing of Petroleum, Vol. 2- Crude Oil
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZkyjGW...ol_2-_Cru.html



​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## eliker bahij (22 يناير 2014)

.Both links do not lead to 4shared .com. Anyway thanks for sharing .​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 يناير 2014)

eliker bahij قال:


> .Both links do not lead to 4shared .com. Anyway thanks for sharing .​


السلام
اشكرك اخي الكريم
ان الرابط يفتح على egpet net ثم يحولك عل ى 4shared
الروابط شغالة وممتا زة
شكرا


----------



## eliker bahij (7 فبراير 2014)

*محمد الاكرم* Thanks​


----------



## eliker bahij (17 مارس 2014)

Thanksssssssssssssss brother.


----------

